# 94l reef tank



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

so my new tank comes tomorrow if its in one peace a 94l salt water tank what is the 1st salt water setup i have done so plan tomorrow is to get 20kg ish of live rock a bag of live sand have got 33l of nutri-seawater so going a pick up 41l of salt water and 16l of Ro water :mf_dribble:


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

It's the same size as my first marine.
Have you looked into getting an rodi unit to make your own ro water?
Mine was about £50 which gives 0 tds and it's always there as and when I need it. It's amazing how much water is lost due to evaporation so soon pays for itself.


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

reptiles-ink said:


> It's the same size as my first marine.
> Have you looked into getting an rodi unit to make your own ro water?
> Mine was about £50 which gives 0 tds and it's always there as and when I need it. It's amazing how much water is lost due to evaporation so soon pays for itself.


yep am looking in to getting a rodi unit soon just like to get the tank up and running 1st where you get your rodi unit from ?


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

I got mine from a good seller on ebay.
Just make sure it's got the extra Di stage to get 0 tds.


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

reptiles-ink said:


> I got mine from a good seller on ebay.
> Just make sure it's got the extra Di stage to get 0 tds.


will keep my eye off for one as i use ro on my mistking


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

so the tank got here in one peace so flow to the shop it pick up sum more salt water and to a mates to get sum live rock off him bad bit i did not get picks of me setting it up the ones i have got just look like a fog in the tank :lol2:


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

looks a lot better today : victory:


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

so tock sum water over to the fish shop today to be tested and the tank had gone from the full cycle is less than 2 weeks :gasp: (was tole it can take up to 6 weeks ) so i pick up my 1st fish to day :2thumb:


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

Shame you went for clowns! :lol2:

I think they are a bit like marmite although I like marmite I dislike clowns :whistling2:

What else is going in it? : victory:


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

Antw23uk said:


> Shame you went for clowns! :lol2:
> 
> I think they are a bit like marmite although I like marmite I dislike clowns :whistling2:
> 
> What else is going in it? : victory:


got the clowns for my nephew then looking at gobys and cleaner wrasse and sum corals


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

Sounds good. That damn film, lol 

I've got the Fluval M40 but using an AI Sol light which is a bit overkill but a friend was selling up so grabbed some of her stock and equipment for a great price 

I've got x3 Trochus snails, Halloween hermit and three Nassarius snails. A high fin goby/ pistol shrimp pair and a yellow clown goby. I will get some pics.
Thoroughly recommend gobys :2thumb:


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

Antw23uk said:


> Sounds good. That damn film, lol
> 
> I've got the Fluval M40 but using an AI Sol light which is a bit overkill but a friend was selling up so grabbed some of her stock and equipment for a great price
> 
> ...


looked at the fluval m40 but there was more cash and less litres than the one i gone for i have upgraded the skimmer and and wave maker and looking at upgrading the lights in the new year :lol2:


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

I didn't realize just what an expensive hobby it is although got my tank and stand for an absolute steal and I love the rimless open topped look. The skimmer that comes with it is a bit noisy although don't have any experience of other skimmers but it fits in the back, does a cracking job and its easy to maintain.

The power head that came with the tank is now used in my saltwater mixing tub with a spare heater and I've got a Vortech MP10 power head in the tank which is an awesome bit of kit :2thumb:


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

I've just got a new phone so thought I would take some shots of my tank this evening :blush:


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

Antw23uk said:


> I've just got a new phone so thought I would take some shots of my tank this evening :blush:
> 
> image
> 
> ...


nice looking tank that :no1:


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

Antw23uk said:


> I didn't realize just what an expensive hobby it is although got my tank and stand for an absolute steal and I love the rimless open topped look. The skimmer that comes with it is a bit noisy although don't have any experience of other skimmers but it fits in the back, does a cracking job and its easy to maintain.
> 
> The power head that came with the tank is now used in my saltwater mixing tub with a spare heater and I've got a Vortech MP10 power head in the tank which is an awesome bit of kit :2thumb:


i know its a expensive hobby thats y i held back for so long as it looked so expensive and people way saying how hard there was to keep but think the kit and knowledge in the hobby is a lot better now so was time to give it a go :2thumb:


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

pick up 2 turbo snails and blue cheek goby and a nice orange sponge today :2thumb:


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

bigd_1 said:


> pick up 2 turbo snails and blue cheek goby and a nice orange sponge today :2thumb:


 Lol, I got a pair of Firefish the other day as well. They are beautiful but currently very shy 

Any pics of the new additions?


----------



## Poppet28 (Jul 27, 2015)

Beautiful looking tank :2thumb:


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

Looking good. I saw a blue cheeked goby in the lfs the other day and I was so tempted but I worried my tank wasn't dirty enough to sustain it? My sand is pretty filthy although the nassarius snails do an awesome job of turning it over I still need to do something to clean it up a bit but no more fish for me, I am at my maximum


----------



## Paul112 (Apr 6, 2007)

Tank looks good so far! Keep an eye on the Blue Cheek, they naturally feed on the microfauna and algal films in the sand bed and can start wasting away after a short period once they essentially pick the sand clean. They also grow to a heck of a size, I used to have one that was easily 7 inches!

Best,
Paul


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

bigd_1 said:


> so tock sum water over to the fish shop today to be tested and the tank had gone from the full cycle is less than 2 weeks :gasp: (was tole it can take up to 6 weeks ) so i pick up my 1st fish to day :2thumb:[URL=http://i753.photobucket.com/albums/xx174/BIGD198228/IMG_0084_zpsqbg3rd4h.jpg]image[/URL]


Soooo you found Nemo !!!

I simply love Clowns 

I'm pretty sure there are a load of variations colour and pattern wise for Clowns but I'm not sure they can be kept with other 'types' of Clowns ..


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Antw23uk said:


> I've just got a new phone so thought I would take some shots of my tank this evening :blush:
> 
> image
> 
> ...



Looks amazing - soooooo envious !


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

Paul112 said:


> Tank looks good so far! Keep an eye on the Blue Cheek, they naturally feed on the microfauna and algal films in the sand bed and can start wasting away after a short period once they essentially pick the sand clean. They also grow to a heck of a size, I used to have one that was easily 7 inches!
> 
> Best,
> Paul


got sum food for the blue cheek its the 1st time i seen him to day from when i got him


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

Zincubus said:


> Soooo you found Nemo !!!
> 
> I simply love Clowns
> 
> I'm pretty sure there are a load of variations colour and pattern wise for Clowns but I'm not sure they can be kept with other 'types' of Clowns ..


Can't stand clowns lol


----------

